
Best bang for a buck –  i7/8GB/1TB laptop as a desktop replacement - gesman
I want to get laptop and set it as my dying desktop replacement.<p>I&#x27;m in Canada. Specs are:<p>Intel i7 + 8GB RAM + 1TB hard drive.<p>I don&#x27;t care how bulky, heavy, ugly looking or how miserable the battery life of it is.<p>What&#x27;s the best bang for the buck for that scenario?
======
seyfulislam
Go for 16GB RAM + SSD. You'll change drive with a harddrive bay and put your
1TB there.

Or buy one with SSD + HDD if you care about storage. Full HD and IPS is a must
for me.

------
gesman
PS: It must be able to handle dual digital 1920x1200 monitors. Hence two
digital video outputs are required.

~~~
seyfulislam
fhd is 1920*1080 dude

~~~
gesman
Thx, edited my request.

I somehow was under the illusion that my sony laptop's screen is 1080p, but
apparently it is higher than that.

